# Where does everyone buy their oils?



## dlewis17 (May 21, 2013)

Could someone tell me a good place to buy oils?  Do you know if SC is a good place to order oils?


----------



## Candybee (May 21, 2013)

I'm on the East Coast in Virginia so the places I order from are also on the East Coast. I order from Essential Depot (Florida), and Soapmakingresource.com (Pennsylvania) so far. Haven't tried Columbus Foods (Ohio?) yet but I am very happy with the shipping and low prices at Essential Depot so far.

Where are you located? That may help to know which suppliers are closest. Also, you can pick up a lot of soaping oils from Walmart; coconut oil, castor oil, olive oil, sweet almond oil, saflower oil, sunflower oil, canola oil, CVS shortening/Crisco, Lard.


----------



## Ruthie (May 21, 2013)

SC is a great place to order from unless you live too far away.  Then the shipping becomes a killer.  I buy most of mine at Sam's or WalMart, but order a few from WSP.  Their prices are a bit more, but I make up more than the difference in what I save on shipping.


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 21, 2013)

Whole Sales Supplies Plus, Essential Depot, Ebay, Amazon, Gordon Food Service (no membership required as opposed to Sam's Club-but I make my momma get it for me when she goes, as she has a membership!), Aldi/Dollar General for cheaper oils like soybean/canola/vegetable shortening.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (May 21, 2013)

I have been acquiring mine mainly from local stores (Target, Stop & Shop). there is a small distributor in Brooklyn I got my expensive oils from called Save On Scents. I haven't gone to the bigger places as of yet. But hopefully I will soon.


----------



## lsg (May 21, 2013)

If you can buy bulk, then the shipping per ounce is not so bad.  I buy most of my oils and from Soaper's Choice.  Keep an eye on Wholesale Supplies Plus, every once-in-a-while they have a sale on an oil or butter and shipping is free.  The minimum order is $30.


----------



## dlewis17 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for all your help.  I didn't know if we could mention a vendors name, so everyone was so helpful.  I usually order from Essential Depot and very happy with the great speedy service.  I needed some oils that they don't sale.  I'm located in Memphis, Tennessee and sometimes the shipping is more than the items.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 21, 2013)

I too get mine from Soaper's Choice....when WSP has a really good sale on something I'll order from them.  I've also found a restaurant supply company locally and they carry soaper's oils too and Sodium Hydroxide which really saves me some money.


----------



## Mockingbird Ramble (May 21, 2013)

I buy local, my lard comes from the local butcher and the coconut/olive oil come from where ever has it cheapest. I found 36 oz of Olive oil at Big Lots for $4.20 

These are my main three oils, but I did get some shea and avacado to play around with.


----------



## MaitriBB (May 22, 2013)

I used to get my bulk oils from SC but then I had an accident and lost a whole batch of oils because the stupid jug got slippery and hit the bowl.  I hate the jugs that they send their CO and PO in.  My most recent CO came from WSP in a bucket and I am happy with it.

Otherwise I get my soybean oil at Sam's, lard/OO/shortening at Walmart, and castor/grapeseed from ED.


----------



## cursivearts (May 22, 2013)

I buy most of my oils from WholesaleSuppliesPlus.  I did a price comparison by the pound and for shipping to me, I still come out better paying a little more with WSP and getting their free shipping.  I do, however, buy my olive oil at Costco.  I really like the quality of theirs and for 25$ for something like 12-13 lbs, it's worth it.  I think it's grade A.  It's definitely not as dark as pomace, but it's not evoo, either.

I like Essential Depot, but I hate getting solid oils in those jugs with tiny caps.  Too much of a pain. I'll pay more for coconut oil in a bucket. Lol.

 I ordered from Bulk Apothecary once and, though most of their prices were great, their customer service was terrible and it took forever to get half my order.  They didn't inform me when it shipped or that half of it was backordered and wouldn't be in for weeks.  When I contacted them, they basically said, "Oh well, we'll send it when we send it."  I will never order from them again.

ETA:  WSP also shipped really fast.  Even though I didn't expedite, they sent it out the next day and I had it in under a week.  I was very, very happy with them.


----------



## CaliChan (May 22, 2013)

I buy mine from local businesses, Walmart and what ever I can't get at those stores I buy at brambleberry. The shipping from essential depot is murder (60 bucks last time I tried to order) but since I live in the same state as brambleberry the shipping is only 10-15 bucks each time.


----------



## souljasam (May 22, 2013)

cursivearts said:


> I buy most of my oils from WholesaleSuppliesPlus.  I did a price comparison by the pound and for shipping to me, I still come out better paying a little more with WSP and getting their free shipping.  I do, however, buy my olive oil at Costco.  I really like the quality of theirs and for 25$ for something like 12-13 lbs, it's worth it.  I think it's grade A.  It's definitely not as dark as pomace, but it's not evoo, either.
> 
> I like Essential Depot, but I hate getting solid oils in those jugs with tiny caps.  Too much of a pain. I'll pay more for coconut oil in a bucket. Lol.
> 
> ...



i do pretty mush the same as you. im getting 4 jugs of OO from costco tomorrow. my last purchase from WSP was bought on sunday and is getting here today. i love their fast shipping. only time its been slow is during a flash sale but i dont blame them cuz i would assume the get a ton of orders during flash sales.


----------



## lemontongue (May 22, 2013)

I used Soaper's Choice while living in Illinois and I would highly recommend them.  Not sure if there are better deals but they had fantastic service and I could pick them up myself.


----------

